# dakine bronco gloves



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

hey, i was wondering if the dakine bronco gloves are any good? has anyone ever had any experience with them?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had three sets and they have all been really good and damned durable. 

The only reason I have had to replace the first two sets is due to the palm having been slashed in a collision on the first set and the seams blowing out on the second set as they were a little too small for me (my fault, not the gloves).

If your riding in a warm climate I would recommend these, however if your in a cooler climate then perhaps look at the Cobras or get some liners for your Bronco's as they are thin on insulation.


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

fattrav said:


> I've had three sets and they have all been really good and damned durable.
> 
> The only reason I have had to replace the first two sets is due to the palm having been slashed in a collision on the first set and the seams blowing out on the second set as they were a little too small for me (my fault, not the gloves).
> 
> If your riding in a warm climate I would recommend these, however if your in a cooler climate then perhaps look at the Cobras or get some liners for your Bronco's as they are thin on insulation.


I ride in the Lake Tahoe area in California. I really like the design of the 2010 model (Dakine Bronco Gloves : Blocks | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale) do they fit small? I am not sure whether i would need a size medium or a large.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

dakine typically fits bigger than burton (i.e. a dakine medium would be a burton large)


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Tourbo24 said:


> I ride in the Lake Tahoe area in California. I really like the design of the 2010 model (Dakine Bronco Gloves : Blocks | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale) do they fit small? I am not sure whether i would need a size medium or a large.


I have the ones in plaid. I find they fit true to the dakine measuring thing on their site.


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for the info guys but i have decided to buy the Celtek Outbreak Winter Glove Celtek Outbreak Winter Glove - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com i hope that they are as good as people say they are


----------



## FirstThought (Sep 26, 2010)

litte late here, but the broncos are great gloves. Very slim and form fitting, while also being moderately warm and super waterproof. loveeee em.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got DK mustang gloves, which I think are very similar except they aren't GoreTex. I wish they were. Gloves are comfy as hell and do a reasonable job keeping me warm without too much bulk, but man, they're leather and if it's warm, they soak it up... With the GoreTex on the Broncos you should be all set.


----------

